
Electrovibration - wh4this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrovibration
======
hemmert
It's being used pretty impressively here:
[https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/teslatouch-
electr...](https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/teslatouch-
electrovibration-for-touch-surfaces/)

